# I Need Shop Space North Of Charlotte NC



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

All,
I recently relocated just north of Charlotte, NC. I am looking at an affordable option to rent space for wood shop. I haven't found anything on Craigslist or by searching the net. I am hoping someone here can help me out. I would need about 400 sq feet to fit the tools that I have with 220v and 110v circuits. Does anyone have any ideas? I can't afford a house with enough space for a shop so it looks like I will need to rent or purchase an inexpensive space to continue my hobby.

The other option is that I sell my big machinery and just keep my hand tools. I would prefer not to do this but I have to do what I have to do. Thank you in advance for your input.

Just for reference I have the following equipment:

Hammer A31 jointer/planer
Powermatic floor standing mortiser
Delta 19" drill press
SawStop PCS
Jet Drum Sander
A whole bunch of hand tools

I plan to purchase a new dust collector and build cabinets, bench etc once I find a space.

Regards,
-Dan


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Dan,

You could check out some of the "Storage" facilities or "Trade shops" in the area. Some of them will actually allow people to work out of the storage area.

They're usually pretty easy to pick out….........They're the facilities that you will see some of the trade guys operating out of.

These are real popular in both North Carolina and South Carolina. You will find them ranging from 400 to 900 sq.ft. and a wide range of pricing.

These type places will have electrical, but very little else. Usually just a large roll up door and no windows (good for security, but you will have to put lighting in).

Not really good for a business setting, but would work good for the hobbyiest.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

Huff,
Great feedback. Would places like that have 220v hookups? If not I would need to downgrade my equipment.

Regards,
-Dan


----------



## StephenPrunier (Oct 3, 2012)

Have you tried working with a Realtor? For a fee some work with property owners to find the "right" tenants for the property. The owner pays the fee not you. If your not running a business you might not need to worry about zoning, which could also make it easier.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"I can't afford a house with enough space for a shop so it looks like I will need to rent space"

So if I understand you correctly, you cant afford to rent a bigger house, but you're gonna somehow find enough money every month to rent ANOTHER space for a shop?

Why not combine the cost of your shop rent into the amount you'll pay for a house and see if you can find a house with a garage (or carport that you might be able to temporarily close in)?

(Not trying to be a smarty pants here, just brainstorming some ideas…)


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

StephenPrunier - The realtor sounds like a good idea. I will have to ask around about that. 
joein10asee - The issue isn't the size of the houses that I could afford but the proximity of the house to others. The machines that I have are loud and I typically am only able to work in the shop in off hours. I don't think my neighbors would take to kindly to my tools running late into the night.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Dan,

A lot of those places do have 220v.

Usually it's just the circuit box with maybe a recept. or two wired, so you would have to run the wiring for your equipment.

I actually had to rent one of those spaces when I moved my business to South Carolina and it took me a while to find a Commercial building to lease. It worked OK for me for awhile, but like I said, it was not a good setting for a business, but there were a number of different type trade businesses ( electrical Contractor, Paint Contractor, etc) that rented space there.

They used it more for their storage warehouse etc, but a few actually did work from the location.

As far as a realtor goes, they can be of help, but don't be surprised if they end up showing you nothing but buildings that rent from $1,000/month and up. Anything less then that is usually a waste of their time to fool with.

It's hard to find a realtor that is interested in showing a $150 - $300/month rental.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

At the local boat/RV storage facility, there were some places that had the roll up doors, and small office space. I saw several of them used as a mechanic shop, commercial guttering bsns, and an automobile detail shop.

I bet the rent was high. My boat stg was $140/mo for a 12×30 w/ one elect receptacle…and very hot in the summer.


----------



## firewire (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone have a good way to search on the internet for these types of facilities?


----------



## StephenPrunier (Oct 3, 2012)

I was just thinking. If your moving to the Charlotte, NC area you should be able to find something. That area is home base for most of NASCAR. Because of the economy, a lot of small specialty businesses went under do to the bigger teams cutting back, and doing more stuff in-house now.


----------



## zonkers (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with Huff. I'm in the Myrtle Beach area. I would think the Charlotte area would also have the same kind of trade shop rentals. They are everywhere around here. And the rent is pretty cheap due to the depression, what with all the tradesman out of work. Most landlords around here are hungry for renters. They are steel buildings cut up into garage size shops. Most have 220. Where you are I would try to find one with HVAC. Keep in mind that Realtors cost $$ and will effect your monthly rent. I would recommend hopping in you car and head to the industrial side of town. Or one row behind frontage road retail shops. Once you figure out what to look for they will be everywhere.


----------

